# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  [Worldwide] Making Custom Fasteners Kit

## 3dglobalhub

Hello Friends,

Greetings!!

Want to introduce our new service to you, We have new team with us which *make custom hardware bags with all the required screws, nuts and bolts as per your need.* 

Our team count them(screws, nuts & bolts) and making kit/s and put it in bags as per need, and Will ship them to you. Just we need details of your screws, nuts and bolts, bearings, Tape, or any other items. 
This will save you on time.

*We get screws, nuts, bolts, and bearings at very good price at our local market for bulk purchase in very good quality.* *(All things are Anti-rusted)*

*We are providing all types of fasteners like Socket head Screw, Button Head screw, Philips types, Bolt, Hex nut, Nylock Nut, washer, Grub screws, Bearings (Anti rusted) (608, 623, 624, MR125ZZ etc), Zip ties, Mechanical switches with or without wire and with or without wheel, Springs, Alan Keys, Wrenches, Blinder clips, Plastic ties, mini fan, thermistor, resistor, ptfe tube, etc  with various specification in high quality SS Material.*

We are doing this service for many big 3d printer companies. and they are happy with us. 

We are also providing all type of Electronic and Mechanical parts for 3D Printers. 

For more information, kindly contact us on *3dglobalhub@gmail.com*

Looking forward to hear from you positively!!

Thanks,
3DGlobalHub Team
*https://www.facebook.com/3dglobalhub*

----------

